# My Arn Trip happened.......



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*ya...*

WHAT!!!  .....did I get myself into..:laughing: no...I am :jester:

This time it is going to be a little ruff dealing with 2 machines at one time.. the jointer...that should be no problem ,,,, but that OLIVER....ahhhhhh :w00t:

The MOAK 32" special was a pain in the arse...seriously.. a HUGE pain.. but the height on the Oliver is a little lower however the weight is more than the MOAK... not by much.. but none the less heavier...

I will post pics of this.. it should be rather hilarious...:laughing: 

there will be a lot of... :laughing: :jester:


B.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Arron- you would appreciate this....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> B.



Mmmmm,
I wish mine had the nose mounted switch.

That thing is sweet, u sure hauled in a nice load.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, I just read the whole way through.

U say you've got 490 sq ft shop?:shutup: and a dungeon?

Sounds like your in the same boat as me, outgrowing everything.
I'm adding 384sq ft out back (a 16x24 building) and then my shop is right about 500sq ft.

And that DC system, haven't ever seen one set up like that. Pretty interesting. are you going to set it back up in similar fashion?






excellent thread


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I haven't out grown.....*

Arron...
it's not cramped...(well- not to cramped,,) and when the dungeon is re-vamped.. I'll have another 800sq ft...:thumbup: for more..........ARN!!!!!!!!!!:w00t: -:laughing:

no... I am not getting everything..What I bought - the Oliver 30"BS/THe American Woodworking Machinery 16" #1 "Buzz" jointer/ B&D (com) 3ph 10" grinder/Blum Cab mortiser/ and some exotic wood veneers.. that's it..my buddy John is taking the DC sys...he is more interested in the duct work believe it or not......

So hows the RAS doing...? what did you think of the DeWALT ? 

Honest to god.. when I saw that Dewalt RAS... you came to mind... 

how is that RAS going anyways?.... did you do a restoration?.. clean-up?...what's up - your kiing me Arron :laughing:? PICTURES!!!!!!!:furious:


but seriously...

it's all about the machinery pictures, it's an..OWWM "rule - if there are no pics....it didn't happen .... but it's true,, it's incredible what some of the guys do in a Restoration process,,,,and the outcome...:thumbup:

There is a Wadkin 32" BS this BS is just unbelievable.. seriously.. the detail..chromed the knobs..the guide assembly...everything.. I am talking "serious" restoration.. it surpasses show room condition....see for yourself..

They have an issue with nickles over there..for some reason ....:blink: still trying to figure that out...



 

don't forget the pics....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*More drool....*

......Wadkins 18" table saw/JIG .....:shifty:

just incredable...

B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Those are some F-I-N-E:notworthy pics. Wish I had that sort of time on my hands.

I'm still young, therefore :hammer: I must work.

The only progress on my RAS was the table surface and temporary fence. If I had access to a blast cabinet I'd have already repainted it by now. I did give all the carriage bearings a through cleaning along with the slid ways. Much better movement now. My DeWalt wasn't really abused, so there is no urgent need for resto, just a personal longing :laughing:
I did use the RAS to do a massive bevel (raised panel) on the bottom of a bread board edge of a table I'm working on. :thumbup: went real smooth. Although I did have to do a little cleanup with my hand planes to smooth out the saw marks. 

I know why your buddy was into the piping of that DC, it's crazy expensive when bought new.

I'll be running 6" SD pipe under my new shop, cause I can't afford the metal pipe:no:

16" jointer? holy cast iron aircraft carrier batman :batman:
12" jointer is my personal limit, although I don't own one yet.

You didn't get the planer? or am I thinking of a different thread? I thought I saw a nice big planer belonging to you, around here some where.


Yeah I'll post pics if I progress on my DeWalt, :jester: I'm a photo freak


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*hey,,*

work comes first...:notworthy the dude abides...:thumbsup: 

planer....:no: I don't need a planer... 
B.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Got it :thumbsup:


I'm the one that needs a planer
I've been pushing a craftsman 15" planer/moulder for more than it can handle. I've only got it because it was cheap and came by at the right time.

As soon as I can find a 15" or greater replacement that fits my budget (and can be fitted with a spiral head) I'll jump on it.

Till then, I'll be kicking the Krapsman :whistling


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice!! That stuff looks just like what we had in my high school wood shop. Some really nice stuff.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Started the prep for the move tomarrow...*

I don't know why.. but this always makes me a little nervous when it comes to the BS move.. the Jointer is all good although that was lot of fun getting a 3 toed 1800lb 16" jointer on a pallet. 

We had to customize the pallet for the American Jointer and I think we are going to be OK with that.. I should mention my buddy Greg helped me-:notworthy(bolting the Oliver) and the Owner Dave-:thumbsuppushing the American) - great guy... he threw in a bunch of goodies... :notworthy

This was planned for tomorrow but I called my buddies at ABC supply and they were nice enough to come over since they were in the area.. but to no avail... I have to move the machinery over to the OUT bay he can't get the fork lift in since the opening to where the machinery is 82" h x 8' w.
So the plan is to bring a manual pallet jack over tomorrow and move it all over to the OUT bay.. although.. I am going to have a slight problem with the BS. The height on the Oliver is 84-1/2" on the pallet so there is going to be some tilting happening...:w00t: hence - my nerves are a little frazled..but I am sure it will work it out..

now the pics,:thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*the jointer..*

pics of the rigging..


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Blum & extras...*

There is some Brazilian Rosewood in there - the red long grain... and a pile of god knows what else. I still have to go through it.... there is more.. but I am spent and done for the day...
more pics later tomorrow or Friday.. 

B.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I don't know why.. but this always makes me a little nervous when it comes to the BS move.. the Jointer is all good although that was lot of fun getting a 3 toed 1800lb 16" jointer on a pallet.
> 
> We had to customize the pallet for the American Jointer and I think we are going to be OK with that.. I should mention my buddy Greg helped me-:notworthy(bolting the Oliver) and the Owner Dave-:thumbsuppushing the American) - great guy... he threw in a bunch of goodies... :notworthy
> 
> ...


Hey you know it's perfectly safe to lay a BS back onto it's spine, B.


And thanks for the pics, I'm happy for ya and a little jealous :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well..*

I could Arron..
but it's to much risk IMO... if it ever cracked or broke...ahhhhh:w00t: 

I have to play it safe..but I do appreciate the input..:thumbsup: Don't be Jealous...ahhhh... come on... I would be happy for anyone of us that got some new/used toys... seriously..:thumbsup: :notworthy

well,,
I have to get ready for the move today.... :w00t:


B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Video's of the move..........*

Well...
It's finally over.. there in the garage...:thumbup: temporarily..that's another move into the shop... that is not going to be easy....:no:

Went very well - Dave was kind enough to throw a bunch of extras on... Situations like this do not come up that often and Myself and John were fortunate enough to finally run into this - locally.... 

John took the DC system piping & all..and a few PC 3hp routers ,,, bunch of little stuff... he was having a ball:laughing: , so was I :thumbsup:. I can't say how much John paid (out of respect).. but it was INSANELY LOW...for everything..

Dave says "john -tell you what.. take the DC system & the DEWALT commercial RAS for $______ and it's yours........:shifty: What I can say is that Beautiful 14" 5hp/3ph commercial RAS sold for $100.00,,,,,,,,,,, Arron!...:w00t: I used it to cut up the 2x4's for the palletizing.......like butter,,smooth....ahhh..., that was one hell of a deal.....I am still shaking my head..

These are all in order of the move...
I get into this stuff guys.. sorry if I get to excited about it.....this was a good hunt 

and one more thing,,,, Dave (driver/rig) :notworthy :thumbsup: BIG thumbs up:thumbsup: 



B. 


these are still uploading - :whistling 4 video's.... whoops...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well, they are in a temporary home in my garage....*

After the last 2 days of dealing with all of this I am pretty much ready for stage 2 of the move and completely exaughsted......the weather conditions have not been that great...We had 4-6" this morning but next week it's supposed to get near 50 degrees.. so I am holding off until then..

Both these machines are getting -"Jackified" in all due time...when I can fit it in... you know how that goes.. have to work before you can play...:laughing: 

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*------*

continued....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I could use some suggestions....*

Gentlman...
I am having a bit of a dilemma trying to figure out what is the best way to get the Band saw into my shop-Safely I have to move the BS & Jointer from the garage and into my shop which has a step and is about 12" from the ground level... 

I am putting the machines on dollies and moving to the back of the shop where the entrance door is - from there - that's when I am trying to figure the best way (safest way) to get the BS through the door and into the shop. This step has always been a problem when it comes to this and have been thinking of building a footer and a boxed form and a concrete ramp ... that is not happening now...so ... 

The problem is the Band saw - the height from the base is 79-3/4" and the door height is standard 80". If it were you- would you lay it down horizontally in some crating on casters or try to block & tackle the band saw and drag it up the ramp vertically.... 

I remember when we moved the Moak 32 BS in and we actually tilted the BS in but that BS was 1460lbs the Oliver is round 1800+ 

I was going to move these today but we have snow and I am not prepared to do this... as far as plan.. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks..
B.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Obviously the safest would be to lay it down. Then you could use a pallet jack to move it relatively easily.

If you don't want to do that, you could lever it an inch at a time and probably have it inside in time for July 4th festivities... :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well..*

the July 4th suggestion is out Tin..:laughing: 

what about building this and throwing some casters on it - I thought this was an ingenious idea ,,,, I have to talk to Jeff (the builder) about this. THis would be ideal :thumbup:










B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> 2x12, -actaul 2x12, 16OC 12" steel beam in the center. 3/4" T&G and then 3/4" 5 ply, the building was built in 1921 .
> 
> B,


Wooden framed floors are so much more comfortable to work on all day then concrete.

46706 Brian.


I love the weight for the guard on the jointer.

I want a 16" jointer now, stupid 8" Oliver.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

that is a sweet jointer you have there Darce,,, You have an Oliver....it doesn't get any better than that -the Cadillac of the old WW machinery . :thumbsup: 




the times I will use the entire 16" will be few and far between...... 
B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey buddy, you don't any way to plug those two things in either.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

...._*Darcee Warner*_ >







....._pest_ 





_Since I seam to be ending on a positive note lately_,,,, _I wonder_ _who will be hearing their new 3ph machinery running first,____,,maybe we should take this to the next level.... make it interesting :sneaky2:, ,,,,, what should we wager,,,,, something that will fit in an envelope...and is green of coarse!.....hmmmmm_




B,:shifty::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ...._*Darcee Warner*_ >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The anticipation is killing me too.:laughing:

I am hoping this coming weekend will be the time I can actually use those hunks of arn I have been hoarding.

If not, I will be pissed.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well in that case... I'm out... you will kick my ass on the time,,,,,:laughing: I have 2 motors I still have to pick up from John Hulley> Hulley woodworking local..(another arn collector. .. but the VFD's  I have to order them from Aston,,, the VDF Guru YASKAWA.....:shifty: I am already working on the restoration on the American- let the part containers begin to spill over...:w00t: I couldn't help myself today,,, I am sure your not shocked...:laughing:





B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I need to tip my shaper onto it's top and change a part so my old spindle lock works.

I would love to strip that Oliver down and giver her a nice single coat of paint but, it will have to wait, too much crap to do.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

in time... "patience is a virtue",,,,,, I'd like to choke the guy that came up with that phrase....:laughing:







B,:shifty: how true it is.....:notworthy


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
This was the second of 2 to arrive in the mail today, The Oliver 117-A from August 8th, 1937 birth certificate,:thumbsup:, It was shipped to the Batavia Board of education. All I can say is thank god for Rich Fink, I love the dirty papers.... the history behind the machines .....:thumbup:



B,


----------

